

Ask HN: Best laptop for backpacking + programming - msencenb

I&#x27;m planning on traveling extensively for a year but would like to continue freelancing and programming my own projects.<p>I currently have the option to buy my work computer (15&quot; Retina macbook pro)... but I am curious as to others experiences traveling with a laptop?
======
benologist
I've travelled extensively with a variety of laptops, I would suggest getting
an ultrabook or an Air, I've been using Airs for a few years now. The most
important things to me are:

1) Small so it fits in a discrete looking backpack, this is important because
anything that looks like it was made to carry a laptop is an invitation to be
robbed in many places.

2) Light because you're going to walk miles with it

------
OafTobark
The new Macbook Air. The battery life is amazing for on the go needs. If you
are traveling and are away from a plug often, this is critical. It is powerful
enough for pretty much anything you would need and light weight and compact
enough.

------
emixam
Checkout the Asus Zenbook Prime (UX31A). I've been backpacking + programming
for the last 8 month with it and it's absolutely perfect. Best laptop I ever
owned. I run Ubuntu on it without any problems.

------
iancarroll
MBA all the way. The new model shouldn't need much explaining. Considering my
7 hour battery lasts 5 now, your 9 should expect ~8 for the first year.

